# Gibson & His Barber Turning Heads With Ever-Changing Hair Designs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> On a cold and snowy Sunday morning, things were bustling inside the cozy Major League barber shop on Lee Road.
> 
> Barber Thad Franklin, who goes by the name Milano when he's working, was expecting his most famous client, Cavaliers guard Daniel "Boobie" Gibson, and a small crowd had gathered. Besides a newspaper reporter and photographer, a crew from "Access Cavaliers" and a Cavs public-relations person were on hand. Franklin's parents, Sheila and Danny Horhn, even stopped in on their way to church.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2009/01/cavs_gibson_and_his_barber_tur.html


----------

